# Rod butt repair question



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

The tip of the rod butt on my fin nor rod came off on our last trip. What is the best way or the best way to reattach it? Glue, epoxy, 5200? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

2 part epoxy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

+ 1 on the epoxy. You may want to remove the old adhesivefirst.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

5 min epoxy will work just fine, so will the slow cure, and so will 5200 I have used all of these. watch out for the 5200 has a tendency to grow on you and your grip.


----------

